# Southwest style sauce



## Boardtowndawg (Sep 16, 2019)

Does anyone have a recipe for a southwest style sauce they wouldn’t mind sharing?  I’m gonna throw some flank steak on the grill sometime this week and make some quesadillas and wanted a good sauce to go with it.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 16, 2019)

I don't have one but I will be watching to see what you get for answers.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 16, 2019)

This is all you need right here. Stuff is amazing for fajitas. 

 chilerelleno


https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/chiles-fajita-marinade.284446/#post-1928551


----------



## Boardtowndawg (Sep 16, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> This is all you need right here. Stuff is amazing for fajitas.
> 
> chilerelleno
> 
> ...




I just saw that when I used the search lol.  I was gonna marinate the steak in that but I just wanted maybe like a dipping sauce as well to try.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 16, 2019)

I gotcha. For a marinade that stuff is awesome. For a dipping sauce Chef Jimmy J has some great ones but not sure about southwest style. 

 xray
 makes some pretty great sauces/dressings/marinades...you got any ideas?


----------



## zwiller (Sep 16, 2019)

I have not used Chili's yet and plan to but I have tried many and have found I much prefer a Tex Mex rub dry brine over any marinade.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 16, 2019)

There is a simple sauce that you can make rather quickly. Just add taco seasoning to some ranch. I also like to add a little additional Chipotle powder as well. Let it sit in the fridge for a bit for it to "get acquainted" before serving. It is excellent on a salad or as a topping to fish tacos, etc. Ive even been known to use it as a dip for tortilla chips. Quite versatile actually.


----------



## xray (Sep 16, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I gotcha. For a marinade that stuff is awesome. For a dipping sauce Chef Jimmy J has some great ones but not sure about southwest style.
> 
> xray
> makes some pretty great sauces/dressings/marinades...you got any ideas?



Flank and skirt make some pretty good fajitas, here’s one I did a while back. Beef, peppers and onions and pico...hard to beat.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/skirt-steak-fajitas.280181/

You could also try that honey chipotle dressing. 

 tx smoker
 used it on beef with good results. The honey chipotle isn’t overly sweet from having honey in it. The chipotle peppers and adobo really come through.

Here’s what Robert did:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/multicultural-salad-with-carne-asada-w-pics.290702/

I think you could make a pretty decent quesadilla playing off his recipe. Grilled flank, roasted corn, beans, cheese and honey chipotle sauce inside the tortilla/quesadilla...and then have pico on the top or off to the side.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 16, 2019)

jumping in to find this thread later...


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 16, 2019)

xray said:


> You could also try that honey chipotle dressing.
> 
> tx smoker
> used it on beef with good results.



Thanks for the kind words Joe, but for the skirt steak I used a marinade that I put together based on a couple different recipes I read. The dressing was used on the salad that was topped with the carne asada. I did use the dressing as a marinade for some butterfly pork chops. That can be seen here:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...inated-pork-chops-w-pics.290801/#post-1998588

The marinade I used for the carne asada is this:

Per pound of flank or skirt steak:

Juice from 1 large lime
3 T orange juice
3 T chopped cilantro
1 large jalapeno chopped
1 T minced garlic
2 green onions chopped
2 ½ t Worcestershire sauce
1 ½ t white vinegar
¼ t black pepper
¼ t arbol pepper
1/8 t salt

Marinate meat in a sealable bag overnight, turning bag and massaging meat whenever you can. Remove from bag and pat dry with paper towels but do not rinse. Cook on high heat over a grill to an IT of 132. Let rest for 5 minutes and slice at a bias across the grain in thin slices.

This was based on a couple of different recipes I saw combining ingredients then adding my own little twists. It did come out really well though!! Great flavor on the skirt steak.

Adding to the confusion,
Robert


----------



## Boardtowndawg (Sep 16, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Thanks for the kind words Joe, but for the skirt steak I used a marinade that I put together based on a couple different recipes I read. The dressing was used on the salad that was topped with the carne asada. I did use the dressing as a marinade for some butterfly pork chops. That can be seen here:
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...inated-pork-chops-w-pics.290801/#post-1998588
> 
> ...




Sounds awesome definitely gonna have to try all these.


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 16, 2019)

Boardtowndawg said:


> Sounds awesome definitely gonna have to try all these.



Well, you certainly have some ideas to look into now. That's one of the great things about this forum. You ask a question and you're likely to get a preponderance of things to choose from.

Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 16, 2019)

For the steak marinade my Fajita or Carne asada is decent.
A sauce for inside the quesadilla or dipping, I like a basic salsa, like Herdez brand Salsa Casera, Salsa Verde or Guacamole sauce 
Or maybe my Red Chile sauce.


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 16, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> For the steak marinade my Fajita or Carne asada is decent.
> A sauce for inside the quesadilla or dipping, I like a basic salsa, like Herdez brand Salsa Casera, Salsa Verde or Guacamole sauce
> Or maybe my Red Chile sauce.



One thing I'll tell you with absolute certainty: if it comes from Chile, you can take it to the bank. It's gonna be good!!The man knows his way around a kitchen, especially where Southwest and Mexican styles of cooking are concerned. Believe me, I've done several of his recipes and loved every one of them. More importantly though, Tracy loved them 

Gotta keep the ladies happy,
Robert


----------



## Boardtowndawg (Sep 16, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan
  on a completely unrelated topic I’m a big Mississippi State fan and I’ll be in Knoxville when we play y’all in October.  It will be my first time to Neyland Stadium.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 16, 2019)

Boardtowndawg said:


> SmokinVOLfan
> on a completely unrelated topic I’m a big Mississippi State fan and I’ll be in Knoxville when we play y’all in October.  It will be my first time to Neyland Stadium.



Neyland is a game changer. If you have never been its def a cool experience for sure. October is the best time of year to come too. Too bad TN sucks and the stadium will probably be half empty unless we start winning some games! On a side note though they just started selling beer there 2 weeks ago so if you are interested in $12 beers then we got that going for us!

Let me know if you are interested Ill tell you some of the good spots to hit up if you are in town for a couple days.


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 16, 2019)

Hmmmm....I see a possible SMF meet up in the making. Hopefully not speaking out of turn here but if John is available to cook and you get an invite, I'd highly recommend you accept. Hell after all the great stuff I've seen him post, if I got an invite and the work schedule allowed, I'd be on a plane tomorrow 

How much are tix from TX to TN?
Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 16, 2019)

THIS is my, Hands Down, all time favorite Dipping Sauce/Topping for ANYTHING Tex/Mex/Southwestern Food!!!...JJ

*Green Chile Sauce*

Makes about 2 Cups relatively mild sauce, depending on Jalapenos. Add Hotter Chiles to your taste.

2Tabs Oil
1C Diced Onion
4ea Cloves Garlic
4ea Pablano Peppers
4ea Jalapeño Peppers*
8oz New Mexican or Anaheim Chiles**
1/2tsp Cumin
1/2tsp Black Pepper
1/2tsp Marjoram or Oregano
1ea Chicken Bouillon Cube
1C Water
Small Handful Cilantro, finely minced.
1/4C Heavy Cream

Roast and peel chiles, Chop fine.
Saute onion and garlic until soft and slightly golden in a 12" pan.
Place all but Cilantro and Cream in the pan and simmer until soft and water evaporates.
Puree the vegetables until smooth. Add a little water if needed. If too thin return to pan and reduce. Should look like Baby Food!
Add Cilantro and cream, stir to combine.
Season to taste. Should be Gravy thick to cling to the food...
* If jalapeños are mild add more and use less Pablano.
** Fresh Chiles are best but use Canned Green Chiles, out of season.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 16, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> THIS is my, Hands Down, all time favorite Dipping Sauce/Topping for ANYTHING Tex/Mex/Southwestern Food!!!...JJ
> 
> *Green Chile Sauce*
> 
> ...


Stolen!
Thanks JJ, that recipe looks wonderful.


----------

